# What's this??



## hamdog9999 (Dec 26, 2012)

I am hoping some one can help me identify the deficiency I have here. 
These are the older leaves









I use high light timed for 8.5 hours a day, pressurized co2, dose seachem Flourish, add phosphate and nitrogen.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

are you sure your lights are the right spectrum for plants? is it dying or is that algae growing on the leaf? I'f its dying I would cut back the dead parts to allow for new growth. How long have you had the plant?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Might just be old leaves. Trim them off. If it happens again in a short period of time than maybe it is a deffiency.


----------



## hamdog9999 (Dec 26, 2012)

They are the old leaves. 
They are turning brown and have small holes on them. No algae. 
The lights were sold as "for plants". 
They are 'green element' led lights. Don't know much else about them.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

What's your soil substrate? Sword plants draw heavily on the substrate for nutrients. If you aren't using a nutrient rich substrate then buy and place some fertilizer tabs under the roots. Trim off the old leaves.


----------

